# Jet Jointer early christmas gift



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I think you are going to love that jointer. The long beds are really nice, bdl hand wheels are great and Jet white just always looks great in my opinion.


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

Yes that is the one I have too. Got it a few months ago and I have been very pleased with the ease of setup and the quality of the cuts. I just found one minor issue. The placement of the dust port is not optimal unless you have a powerful dust collector.

I have a 1hp unit and the chips are ejected back from the throat opening by the knife rotation.

I figured its because the dust collector has to suction the entire cabinet opening. I am thinking about putting a 45 degrees plate inside to concentrate the fllow toward the cutting area.


----------



## Dwinkel5 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have this jointer as well. So far it has been a tank…

I agree with Yrob regarding the dust collection. I have been experimenting with improving suction, but other than that I couldn't be more happy with performance.

Tell your wife this is the last machine you need….. this week.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Had this jointer for about 10 years now. Has been moved three times, and it still performs beautifully every time. Love it. Suction is a bit of an issue, but not that big, and doesn't get in the way of the cutting action.


----------



## lashing (Sep 4, 2010)

I find it odd that almost every time someone reviews a product they comment only ont eh smoothness of cut. This is called sharp knives. Has nothing to do with the tool. Blade and kinves that are sharp and new - cut well.

What people really need to know is important things like - are the beds flat? Can you rabbet? Is the fence flat? Can both infeed and outfeed be adjusted and how? Does the fence lock in and out easy and accuratly?


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

First time I did a review, sorry it did not meet your requirements. I will give a better review after a year of use. Should not have to be specific when you just got it put together. You do not get smooth cuts if it the outfeed and indeed tables are not set correctly.


----------



## JerseyMike79 (Apr 7, 2012)

Bought this in April and so far I am very pleased with Jet products. Have the 14in bandsaw and DC, which isn't hooked up yet. The infeed and outfeed tables were coplanar right out of the box, fence is easy to square and the tables easy to adjust. It is a simple jointer with not a lot of bells and whistles, just how a power tool should be.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

Mmmmm, new joiner….yummy.


----------



## mxrdrver (Feb 10, 2011)

I've always heard that 6" jointers were to be avoided. That we would all be better off saving up for an 8" jointer. That Jet is a good looking jointer. Would it not be enough for most tasks?


----------

